# Stress reduction techniques



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...ml?d=dmtContent


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Very helpful link, Eric. Something for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Eric an excellent link. So nice to have them all on the same page.The only thing I would add is: *Laugh*, often and heartily.







BQ


----------

